# 5 điều cần làm để ngủ ngon hơn



## Nguyen Lynh (15/5/19)

Chúng ta dành gần 1/3 cuộc đời để ngủ.Giấc ngủ đóng vai trò quan trọng đối với quá trình phục hồi lại năng lượng sau một ngày dài làm việc. Trải qua một đêm ngon giấc sẽ giúp bạn cảm thấy tràn đầy năng lượng vào ngày hôm sau. Ngược lại nếu bạn mất ngủ hoặc ngủ không ngon giấc sẽ là cho cơ thể bạn mệt mỏi và kém sức sống hơn. Để khắc phục tình trạng này, các chuyên gia tâm lý đã đưa ra những cách giúp bạn có giấc ngủ ngon và sâu giấc hơn, hãy cùng Thegioinem.com tìm hiểu qua bài viết dưới này nhé.

*1. Hạn Chế Ăn Uống:*
Chế độ ăn uống đóng vai trò hết sức quan trọng để có một giấc ngủ lý tưởng. Hầu hết chúng ta đều biết rằng việc ăn uống quá no trước khi ngủ sẽ làm bạn cảm thấy khó chịu, tức bụng, báo phì và nhiều ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe. Ngoài việc ăn quá no, bạn cũng nên hạn chế những thực phẩm có chứa cồn, cafein, hút thuốc lá,...vì chúng có chứa các chất kích thích khiến bạn tỉnh táo hơn và khó chìm vào giấc ngủ.

_



_
_5 Điều Cần Làm Để Ngủ Ngon Hơn_​*2. Ngồi Thiền:*
Đôi khi những bộn bề trong cuộc sống khiến bạn lo lắng và mệt mỏi sau một ngày học tập, làm việc cũng có thể khiến bạn thức giấc vào ban đêm. Chính nguyên nhân đó khiến giấc ngủ của bạn trở nên kém chất lượng, không những ảnh hưởng tới tâm trạng ngày hôm sau mà còn gây ra rất nhiều tác hại cho sức khỏe. Để khắc phục tình trạng đó, các chuyên gia tâm lý học khuyên rằng bạn nên ngồi thiền trước khi đi ngủ. Ngồi thiền hỗ trợ hiệu quả trong việc thúc đẩy tuần hoàn máu lên não và các cơ quan khác trong cơ thể. Thêm vào đó, cách này còn giúp bạn tĩnh tâm, xua tan mệt mỏi sau ngày làm việc vất vả và dễ dàng chìm vào giấc ngủ nhanh chóng.






_5 Điều Cần Làm Để Ngủ Ngon Hơn_​
*3. Tránh xa các thiết bị điện tử:*
Đây là lời khuyên quá quen nhưng chắc chắn sẽ không thừa: "ngừng ngay việc vừa nằm trên giường vừa nghịc điện thoại hay latop trước khi ngủ". 
Ánh sáng xanh từ các thiết bị điện tử phát ra sẽ gây ức chế melatonin (hormone đóng vai trò điều hành chiếc đồng hồ sinh học của cơ thể), gây ảnh hưởng xấu tới chất lượng giấc ngủ của bạn.

_



_
_5 Điều Cần Làm Để Ngủ Ngon Hơn_​
*4. Tạo môi trường ngủ hợp lý:*
Ngủ trong một căn phòng có chế độ ánh sáng tối hợp lý và thoáng mát sẽ giúp bạn dễ chìm sâu vào giấc ngủ một cách dễ dàng. Trong quyển tạp chí Journal of Diabetes, người ta phát hiện ra rằng, ngủ trong căn phòng từ 19℃ trở xuống cơ thể có thể đốt cháy nhiệt lượng nhiều hơn 7% so với phòng có nhiệt độ cao hơn. Lí do là cơ thể sẽ phải tốn nhiều năng lượng hơn để giữ ấm. Tuy nhiên ngủ máy lạnh quá thấp cũng không tốt cho cơ thể, do đó bạn có thể điều chỉnh sang nhiệt độ 20-25℃.






_5 Điều Cần Làm Để Ngủ Ngon Hơn_​
*5. Thư giản:*
Đầu óc thoải mái là nhân tố quyết định giúp bạn có một giấc ngủ ngon. Vì thế mà việc đọc một quyển sách trước khi ngủ vừa giúp bạn có thêm kiến thức, mở mang đầu óc vừa thư giản giúp tâm trạng trở nên thoải mái hơn hẳn. Tuy nhiên, bạn không nên đọc những cuốn sách có nội dung kinh dị hoặc hành động, điều này có thể gây phản tác dụng và thậm chí làm cho bạn khó ngủ hơn đấy.






_5 Điều Cần Làm Để Ngủ Ngon Hơn_​
Ngoài việc đọc sách thì tắm bằng nước ấm trước khi ngủ sẽ giúp cơ thể được thải độc, bụi bặm trên cơ thể. Tắm dưới vòi sen sẽ giúp cơ thể được mát xa, thúc đẩy quá trình lưu thông máu khiến bạn sẽ thấy thoải mái, dễ dàng đi vào giấc ngủ. Có một lưu ý là bạn không nên tắm quá lâu hoặc tắm lúc quá muộn kẻo ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe nhé.






_5 Điều Cần Làm Để Ngủ Ngon Hơn_​
Đồng thời, việc uống một cốc nước ấm, nghe một vài bản nhạc ballad nhẹ nhàng cũng giúp tinh thần bạn được thư thái và dễ chịu hơn để chìm sâu vào giấc ngủ đấy nhé.


----------



## tamngo (24/6/19)

Như mình, trước khi đi ngủ là uống 1 ly sữa hạt ngũ cốc như óc chó, hạnh nhân, hạt điều, hạt sen... là ngủ 1 giấc tới sáng luôn í.


----------



## thaixuan (24/6/19)

tamngo nói:


> Như mình, trước khi đi ngủ là uống 1 ly sữa hạt ngũ cốc như óc chó, hạnh nhân, hạt điều, hạt sen... là ngủ 1 giấc tới sáng luôn í.


Bạn ơi, sữa này mình mua hạt về trộn hay là có bán ở ngoài không bạn nhỉ?


----------



## tamngo (24/6/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Bạn ơi, sữa này mình mua hạt về trộn hay là có bán ở ngoài không bạn nhỉ?


Ah ở ngoài cũng có bán nhưng mình nghĩ bạn nên mua hạt hữu cơ rồi mang về xay, như thế sẽ chất lượng. Hạt hữu cơ bạn có thể mua bên cửa hàng NTMart í, bên đó nhiều loại hạt mà giá okie lắm í.


----------



## Lưu Phương (17/7/19)

Bài viết rất tuyệt ạ. Mất ngủ cũng là một dấu hiệu của thiếu canxi, đặc biệt tình trạng này hay xảy ra ở mẹ bỉm sữa, lưu ý bổ sung canxi sau sinhnữa mẹ nhé.


----------

